# Movies that SHOULDN'T Make you Cry, but do.



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 22, 2009)

OKAY Fellow Dim-Goers! 


You know it's true.
There are just some movies out there, that AREN'T Supposed to be sad.
But Make you Cry Anyways

;D Tell me?


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 22, 2009)

My kids say i should not even be allowed to watch any movie because i will find something to cry about. Some of my crying moments include. 


1. Ice Age- When Diego tells them to go along without him( seemingly mortally wounded)
2. Charlottes Web
3. Field of Dreams - " Wanna have a catch , Dad?"
4. Notting Hill- Shes just a girl standing in front of a boy, wanting him to love her
5. Never Been Kissed- Josie standing on the diamond waiting for her first kiss..

Just think how bad i must be at SAD movies
Oh and im non discriminate . I will cry at tv shows, cartoons, and even music. I think i need my tear ducts removed


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Aaaah so many... I'm overly sensitive when it comes to movies :blush:

I cry at disney films alot, stories with love in them and E.T gets me everytime! lol


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 22, 2009)

Eight Below -- I don't know if this is a movie that's not supposed to make you cry or what, but it was a Disney movie and I cried so much that my cheeks were raw for days afterwards! My sister was very close to outright sobbing uncontrollably in the theatre.


----------



## Diego (Jan 22, 2009)

Y tu Mama Tambien, was so popular in all latin america, but really is so sad.


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

When I first seen the movie spirited away I shed a tear or two at the end of it, even though it had a happy ending.


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

LOTR: Return of the King.

The source material was so good....how could the film suck so badly??


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2009)

I teared up at the scene in 300 where the soldier brings King Leonidas's necklace beck to his wife. :blush:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Terms of Endearment I think its so sad when Shirley Mcclaine's daughter dies of some mystery Illness


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2009)

I cry during some scenes in Forrest Gump- the part where she almost jumps and I always break down on the scene where she slings mud at her old childhood home....


----------



## furious styles (Jan 22, 2009)

my ex girlfriend used to cry at the end of the movie "rat race." like, bawling. i never understood that.

very few things make me cry, the Samurai X (Kenshin) OAVs, "Romantic Tales from the Meiji Era" will make me mist up a bit. also the movie Blade Runner makes me misty out of admiration for it's absolute perfection.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Planes, Trains And Automobiles, particularly the last scene in the movie when Steve Martin brings John Candy home for holiday dinner.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 22, 2009)

I cry of happiness at the end of "The Color Purple", I can't handle it, no matter how many times I watch. I had to buy the collectors edition DVDs.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thirty Days of Nights* makes me cry at the end. Even after seeing so many humans, vampires, and dogs killed in so many horrible ways. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

SLC Punk!


That movie just hits home for me, way too hard.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 22, 2009)

I cry when I watch Texas Chainsaw Massacre...poor Leatherface...missed out on that one girl.


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Green Mile Is one that I struggle on

Edit: I just realized that I totally missed the point of this thread


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2009)

After Maximus has killed Commodus, he is left mortally wounded, gives the empire back to the Senate (and the people). He slowly starts to die and then the final scene starts with visions of passing through a gate in the wall and walking through the tall grass down a hill to rejoin his dead wife and young son running toward him.

Wait. Maybe that was supposed to make me cry......




Recent football games (like movies) tend to make me cry on the inside. But only when my team loses. Kind of funny that way.


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> After Maximus has killed Commodus, he is left mortally wounded, gives the empire back to the Senate (and the people). He slowly starts to die and then the final scene starts with visions of passing through a gate in the wall and walking through the tall grass down a hill to rejoin his dead wife and young son running toward him.



Ooooooo....Good one man! Long flick but worth watching!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> After Maximus has killed Commodus, he is left mortally wounded, gives the empire back to the Senate (and the people). He slowly starts to die and then the final scene starts with visions of passing through a gate in the wall and walking through the tall grass down a hill to rejoin his dead wife and young son running toward him.
> 
> Wait. Maybe that was supposed to make me cry......




*"Gladiator" right?*




wrestlingguy said:


> Planes, Trains And Automobiles, particularly the last scene in the movie when Steve Martin brings John Candy home for holiday dinner.



*Dear wrestlingguy, I was sorry to hear about the death of your wife's mom. I hope your wife and you and the rest of the family are coping okay through this tough time. The loss of a parent is one of the most bitter things we go through in our adult life. You guys have my sympathy.*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 23, 2009)

I Cry in the movie "Casper" Where he describes his death. And I cry again where he goes to kiss Kat, FINALLY, and returns to his ghost form.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 23, 2009)

The Iron Giant, everytime...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooooo, oooooo. I got another one. 

Shawshank Redemption, last scene with "Red" (Morgan Freeman) narrating his feelings about seeing his friend again and seeing the Pacific. The scene pans away and up to see him walking on the beach towards "Andy" (Tim Robbins) and as the viewer, knowing he finally has found peace in his life. 

Cry, cry-dee, cry, cry. 

That one was unexpected and is more of a guy thing, guy movie. 

And because of the power of YouTube, I give you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TjyR_3mUsM


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 23, 2009)

I Clicked The Link.
And My Computer Froze.

I GRRR at you, you must have a computer that's nice to you.


But Just Thought I'd Add in, too. That I Also Cry at Songs and TV Shows.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> That one was unexpected and is more of a guy thing, guy movie.



Totally agree about the cry, but totally not a "guy movie". I love it. I've seen it at LEAST a dozen times in my relatively young life.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was six years old.....My dad took me and my sis to watch "An American tail". When the little mice started singing: "Somewhere out there" Mannnn...this chubby little Mexican girl started crying...BIG TIME.:blush:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRjb8sMjYu8


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm...I've seen the movie countless times over the years and "Old Yeller" always makes me blubber at the end.


Dennis


----------



## Twilley (Jan 23, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> SLC Punk!
> 
> 
> That movie just hits home for me, way too hard.



That one gets me every time.
And to further decrease my man points, Finding Nemo, when frikkin Dory is begging Marlin (I think that was his name) not to leave.

Also, Clerks 2, when Randal tells Dante how he really feels...choked up big time...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 23, 2009)

In no Particular order- these movies were a real tear jerker for me. 

The Original TV Movie ' Brian's Song'.
Antwone Fisher 
Saving Private Ryan
Old Yeller


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 23, 2009)

alright all you saps, i dare say i can out-sap any of you, any day of the week. i will cry at even the most mildest of moments in the most manly of movies.

... and how i reacted to _the notebook_?

let's just say, honest to god, that the mother of a group of girls a couple rows in front of us at the theater literally *yelled* at me, in the theater, for my obnoxious sobbing. she thought i was mocking the movie's ending when in fact i was completely serious and simply crying THAT loud.

but this is for the movies that wouldn't make the average sap cry, so with that in mind:



"Brand New Day" gets me every time...









I made a fool of myself in middle school when I sobbed out loud in the middle of class. REPUTATION. DEMOLISHED.








i believe my exact words were "WHY AM I SOBBING THIS MOVIE IS TERRIBLE?!"








i will cry during any movie in which we must lose the life of one *mr. randy quaid.*







and lastly...



being a lifelong devoted softball/fastpitch/baseball player ... i cannot begin to explain how many excessive tears i have cried throughout the entirety of this movie. it's really rather pathetic. 
YES TOM HANKS. THERE IS CRYING IN BASEBALL.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 23, 2009)

the first movie that pops in my brain is Prince's "Purple Rain". Man is that movie an emotional roller coaster.

Also Dangerous Liaisons, Blade Runner, Predator, etc..those were some unexpected tearjerkers for me.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 23, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> alright all you saps, i dare say i can out-sap any of you, any day of the week. i will cry at even the most mildest of moments in the most manly of movies.
> 
> ... and how i reacted to _the notebook_?
> 
> ...



Oh damn, I forgot about those two (Independence Day and A League of Their Own)...that Quaid scene makes me tear up every time...


----------



## steely (Jan 23, 2009)

I cried during No Country for Old Men,just because of the futility of it all.It didn't matter,in the end it just didn't matter.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 24, 2009)

I cried at the ending of Dr. Horrible the first time I watched it.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

HAHAHa

omg, Twilly i totally balled at the end of Click too...

I forgot about that one


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok there are a hundred movies that make me cry, but as the point of this thread is movies that SHOULDNT make you cry, but do....

The Day of the Dolphin. 

A truly dreadful movie about a guy in Florida doing some mad secret reasearch with dolphins, and he teaches two to speak. (I know, I know) . One of the dolphins is called Fa. Fa calls the scientist Pa. At the end, the baddies are coming to steal or kill the dolphins... something anyway.. and the scientist can't make the dolphins understand the danger. Fa won't swim away to safety, and is saying "Fa love Pa" and the scientist has to shout "Pa no love Fa, Pa NO love Fa" to make Fa swim away to safety.... 

Not only did I cry, I cried for thirty five minutes, and every time I thought about the heartbroken dolphin swimming away, I had a renewed bout of racking sobs. My mum came home from work and thought there had been a death in the family or something.... :blush:


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 24, 2009)

i saw the end of free willy a couple months back...got a little misty.


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 24, 2009)

Movies that made me cry, when I didn't expect it (and still do)...
Seven, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Click, Big Fish, Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Imp (Jan 24, 2009)

Spy Game. No way would anyone have thought that was a crier.


----------



## Z4QQQ (Jan 24, 2009)

Forrest Gump


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 24, 2009)

R. Mutt said:


> i saw the end of free willy a couple months back...got a little misty.



hahahahaha ... i was so close to putting this down due to an embarrassing viewing of it in fifth grade, but figured the "homeward bound" nod was enough for childhood animal movies. :blush:

i'd rep you but apparently i need to spread some lovin' around first!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2009)

A few of "oldies" to add to the list of tear-jerkers in my book:

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. A Tale of Two Cities
3. The Yearling


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 25, 2009)

Armageddon. Despite the plot holes, jingo-ism and overacting, it gets me every freakin' time. Damn you, Michael Bay!


----------



## Imp (Jan 25, 2009)

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan...Spock's death, and Kirk's eulogy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

I cried at various times through _Sling Blade_. I also crieed during _Enemy of the State_.


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohh! Click! I forgot about that movie. I cried too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, and I cried during _The Fifth Element_.


----------



## Red (Jan 25, 2009)

Not a movie but when I went to see The Lion King on stage, about three minutes into the opening scene of 'The Circle of Life', bang out of nowhere I burst into tears. Proper sobbing tears. I do love a good weepy movie/show, seriously I find it very relaxing.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I cried at the ending of Dr. Horrible the first time I watched it.



Totally!

I <3 Penny. <3, <3, <3 !!!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2009)

Twilley said:


> That one gets me every time.
> And to further decrease my man points, Finding Nemo, when frikkin Dory is begging Marlin (I think that was his name) not to leave.
> 
> Also, Clerks 2, when Randal tells Dante how he really feels...choked up big time...



Since I am in negative points already as it is, there are several scenes that tear jerked me from the perspective of a father. 

The first scene when the barracuda kills everyone but Marlin and Nemo. 

Marlin trying to come to grips with that little egg in his hands and trying to let Nemo go and attempt a rescue of Dory.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 26, 2009)

Field of Dreams, you're supposed to cry at the end and all but I always choke up when Terence Mann steps in front of the van and announces "MOONLIGHT GRAHAM" Not so much full on bawling, but smiley tears knowing that the adventure's on.

And when I was 12 I remember crying during A Christmas Story, even though I'd seen the movie at least 30 times and watched it nearly 30 times since without crying. I broke down when Ralphie finally gets the Red Ryder, complete blubbering mess, wailing "HE REALLY WANTED THAT GUN!"

He really did want that damn gun!


----------



## Oirish (Jan 26, 2009)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. I tear up every time I see that Ferrari fall.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2009)

My brother bought my the Lion King II: Simba's Pride before he died for my birthday, and when I watched the opening scene with that song "He Lives In You" I cried.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Since I am in negative points already as it is, there are several scenes that tear jerked me from the perspective of a father.
> 
> The first scene when the barracuda kills everyone but Marlin and Nemo.
> 
> Marlin trying to come to grips with that little egg in his hands and trying to let Nemo go and attempt a rescue of Dory.



Not a dad myself, but I totally get what you mean. That whole movie had me bawling.

Also, and this is stretching it, but I get misty eyed during The Hulk, when David is recounting how his wife died.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 26, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> HAHAHa
> 
> omg, Twilly i totally balled at the end of Click too...
> 
> I forgot about that one



Seriously...especially when you find out about the last time he saw his dad, and then his death scene and finally coming to terms with all the mistakes he'd made...though giving the step-dad the finger did make me chuckle a bit...


----------



## Mathias (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw Simon Birch when I was younger. The irony in his best friend's mother dying was horrible. I cried so much.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got a couple I can say I get... emotional over. I don't remember a specific instance of actually crying, but I've had to hide my eyes from others a time or two...

The Terminal. When Tom Hanks is explaining to Zeta-Jones "what's in the can of peanuts." Oh, and when Gupta makes his stand... Damn, that scene alone gets to me.

The Truman Show. The whole end of that, fighting the sea, and as he comes to grip with what his life was and will be. I always forget that it's Ed Harris in that.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 26, 2009)

Haven't read through the whole thread, but highly doubt anyone else has cried at this movie.

"Honey, I Shrunk The Kids"

Yep...cried...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Since I am in negative points already as it is, there are several scenes that tear jerked me from the perspective of a father.
> 
> The first scene when the barracuda kills everyone but Marlin and Nemo.
> 
> *Marlin trying to come to grips with that little egg in his hands* and trying to let Nemo go and attempt a rescue of Dory.



I just saw that a few days ago, Spanky. I got a little teary-eyed at that highlighted part, too.

Most recently, my little guy has been watching "Tarzan" (prior to that, it was night after night after night after night of "The Lion King" and prior to that, more endless nights of "Bambi"). 

I got very emotional during the scene in "Tarzan" where Tarzan's mother brings him to the home that his human parents had built, shows him around, and then waits for him to come out. He strolls out wearing human clothes, and she knows that she's lost him, and she starts to cry. He tells her that no matter where he goes, she will always be his mother <sob>


----------



## frankman (Jan 26, 2009)

I really hate those time-to-be-a-grown-up-now movies. The end of Superbad, Ferris Bueller, Dazed and confused, Van Wilder, whatever:

Friends disband, I choke.

Damn you mister J.M. Barrie...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I just saw that a few days ago, Spanky. I got a little teary-eyed at that highlighted part, too.
> 
> Most recently, my little guy has been watching "Tarzan" (prior to that, it was night after night after night after night of "The Lion King" and prior to that, more endless nights of "Bambi").
> 
> I got very emotional during the scene in "Tarzan" where Tarzan's mother brings him to the home that his human parents had built, shows him around, and then waits for him to come out. He strolls out wearing human clothes, and she knows that she's lost him, and she starts to cry. He tells her that no matter where he goes, she will always be his mother <sob>



Hello? Mom?? With cute little boy? 

Watch this ending and let me know how many tissues you needed. My mom used to always cry at this ending. Never understood why. Then I had little boys and am watching them slowly leave their "little bear" at home waiting for them.......

Winnie the Pooh Ending


----------



## QueenB (Jan 27, 2009)

pan's labyrinth


----------



## Hathor (Jan 27, 2009)

I cry at a lot of stuff because I'm a sap. I cried when they set the whales free in Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home. *sigh*... 

I cry when watching romantic comedies too. Even though I see it coming I still tear up. 

I cried when Whistler died (all those times) in the Blade trilogy.


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 27, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahaha ... i was so close to putting this down due to an embarrassing viewing of it in fifth grade, but figured the "homeward bound" nod was enough for childhood animal movies. :blush:
> 
> i'd rep you but apparently i need to spread some lovin' around first!



freakin animal movies, too damn adorable.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 27, 2009)

Cyanide & Happiness @ Explosm.net


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Hello? Mom?? With cute little boy?
> 
> Watch this ending and let me know how many tissues you needed. My mom used to always cry at this ending. Never understood why. Then I had little boys and am watching them slowly leave their "little bear" at home waiting for them.......
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Ending



Seen it. Half a gazillion times. Meh. Doesn't do much for me, Sparkles. Check back with me in about a dozen years or so 

In the meantime, my son has "found" Bambi's mama. She's the deer grazing in the "Jungle Book" story -- the one that Shere Khan is stalking, until the Elephant Brigade tramples in and startles her (she runs away, unharmed). Every time he watches that scene, he loudly advises "Bambi's mama" to run away. *That* makes me cry, with pride, that I have such a clever little guy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

QueenB said:


> pan's labyrinth



I never cried.....just cannot watch it again.....the war violence upsets me so badly......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 28, 2009)

Disney = blubbering fool. 

For me anyway.

For some strange reason the second Harry Potter movie gets my tears flowing. At the end when Hagrid returns from Azkaban, all the kids are cheering and Harry says something like, "There is no Hogwarts without you, Hargid"...it's not even in the book and yet I get sobby every time I see it. 

Anyone else cry like a girl at the end of Princess Bride when the grandfather says, "As you wish." as he's leaving the kid's room???? Seen it ten trillion times and I get snarfy each time.


----------



## frankman (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, only yesterday I found out that I don't handle The Notebook very well...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

frankman said:


> Well, only yesterday I found out that I don't handle The Notebook very well...




What a Mary you are..........


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 29, 2009)

Brokeback Mountain. As a straight guy I'm pretty sure it's against the rules, but I cried like a little baby. Downloaded the soundtrack too.:huh:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 29, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> Brokeback Mountain. As a straight guy I'm pretty sure it's against the rules, but I cried like a little baby. Downloaded the soundtrack too.:huh:



Oh Gawd!! I cried like a sissy girl on Brokeback Mountain! 
Wait, I am a sissy girl. 

I remember I told this lady who was a preachers wife that Brokeback Mountain was the best love story I had ever seen and she said, "Isnt that a movie about gays" with a look of disgust. I said, "YES! Who would have thunk it? Gays fall in love too!" (She got my sarcasm and looked ashamed)


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

Sister Act II... at the end when the girl breaks out and does the full on sing.. OMG I break down everytime!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay, I HAVE to interject here..... is ANYONE actually reading the name of the thread title. 


Movies that *SHOULDN'T *make you cry, but do.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 29, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Oh Gawd!! I cried like a sissy girl on Brokeback Mountain!
> Wait, I am a sissy girl.
> 
> I remember I told this lady who was a preachers wife that Brokeback Mountain was the best love story I had ever seen and she said, "Isnt that a movie about gays" with a look of disgust. I said, "YES! Who would have thunk it? Gays fall in love too!" (She got my sarcasm and looked ashamed)



I HATED that movie. I hated how his wife was a victim of his behaviour and yet the audience were supposed to only feel sorry for him, and I disliked the whole selfishness he had. It was dull, self pitying and just boring as HELL!!!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm i think its...

"My life" by ... Me...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 29, 2009)

Imp said:


> Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan...Spock's death, and Kirk's eulogy.


I'm with you, Imp. I've seen it a frillion times and if I'm in the right mood, I do tear up.

Same goes with the Wizard of Oz, but now it's more to do with my son. Same with Frosty the Snowman. I remember crying piteously when Dorothy went home and when Santa found Frosty melted in the greenhouse, and when my son just lays against me sobbing it's all I can do to avoid getting _verklempt_.

I cried at the end of Se7en, believe it or not. Talk about an emotionally draining movie.

I cried during the scene in Shine when David Helfgott is jumping on the trampoline (the scene on the movie poster), eyes closed and smiling into the sun, while listening to the Vivaldi aria on his Walkman. It's only a few minutes later that you realize he's wearing nothing but a trenchcoat, and it's not buttoned up the front.

I get misty at the end of Iron Giant when he's flying into the nuke. Every. Friggin'. Time.

I cry at the end of Superman Returns (spoilers) when he is standing in the room with his son (the one they farked with in the continuity by having Lois get pregnant during that period in Superman II when he lost his powers), repeating the words that Jor-El said to him before leaving Krypton. Again, only relevant since I sometimes step in and watch the boys sleeping at night.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Fear dot com made me cry.....


because I had spent my hard earned money just to see that shitty movie.


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

QueenB said:


> pan's labyrinth



Me too, I cried like a baby in the cinema! 

Edited to add, I seem to cry at everything now that the pregnancy hormones are kicking in, even adverts lol. 

I cried at High School Musical 2. The way Troy kinda changed and nearly lost everyone but realised who he was again...oh man. I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to cry at it lol.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 29, 2009)

Iron Giant here as well. For some reason, I remember the movie White Squall made me cry at the end. 

Movies that try to make you cry are so lame. It just has to happen naturally. I remember my ex crying in The Lion The Witch and The Wardrobe when they discover the badger had been turned to stone. I put my arm on her shoulder and said 'but you remember the book. He gets turned back.' and she looked at me and said 'but he was his BEST MATE!' One of the most beautiful, sad and funny moments of my entire life.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 29, 2009)

The Truman show

because that film is _so_ damn tragic if you take it on all levels it's offering. It's still in my top 5 favourite films of all time.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 29, 2009)

I mean, what, I'd never cry at a film, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 30, 2009)

I saw Notorious last week and I SOBBED. I mean, yeah, it was supposed to be kinda sad and stuff, but considering Biggie was such an asshole I probably shouldn't have cried _that_ much. Not to mention, my best friend and I were the only ones crying in the entire theater.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Not to mention, my best friend and I were the only ones crying in the entire theater.


Better over the movie than narrowly avoiding the gunfire.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

Fight Club
I bawl my eyes out at the end every time I watch it.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't cry too easily at films but there was line that Danny Glover said in Be Kind Rewind where he was explaining about why he wasn't married and it was something like "i waited too long to ask her and then after she left no one after ever compared to her" and that shit hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 30, 2009)

There really aren't any movies that make me cry, but the South Park movie comes damn close at the end when Kenny sacrifices himself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Fear dot com made me cry.....
> 
> 
> because I had spent my hard earned money just to see that shitty movie.



I cried at the end of Cloverfail.....errrrr I mean Cloverfield- but out of relief that it was finally over.....:doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2009)

You know, this is really quite an emotional scene in the film, but the movie is action, so it's not really expected to cause such a response.

Nevertheless, this moment always, _always_ gets me.







When I first saw it as a kid I was utterly inconsolable.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 31, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You know, this is really quite an emotional scene in the film, but the movie is action, so it's not really expected to cause such a response.
> 
> Nevertheless, this moment always, _always_ gets me.
> 
> ...



OMG Yes!!! I sooo agree with you.


----------



## Ben from England (Feb 7, 2009)

I always end up tearing up at that fucking bit in Toy Story when Buzz realises he's a toy and his arm falls off. It's pathetic and I'm always alone in my sorrow and pity for that poor, deluded action figure. I can remember the look of disgust in my 9 year old cousins eyes as I fell from my pedestal as cool older cousin. 

Planes, Trains and Automobiles is a good call, but that is kinda meant to tug at the heart strings a bit. I over do it though.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead, at the very end where Shaun and Zombie-Ed are playing video games and the credits come up and Queen's "You're My Best Friend" comes on.


TOP THAT.


----------



## Esther (Feb 7, 2009)

I cried during the remake of 'The Hills Have Eyes' because of how much painfully unnecessary violence it displays. That's one of the only films I had to turn off.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2009)

The part in "The Gods Must Be Crazy" when the little bushman gets tossed into jail and all he has is a little window to look out of. That moment makes me a little teary (poor little guy) even though the rest of the movie makes my laugh like a loon.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 9, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You know, this is really quite an emotional scene in the film, but the movie is action, so it's not really expected to cause such a response.
> 
> Nevertheless, this moment always, _always_ gets me.
> 
> ...



[email protected]: Why can't The Terminator be John's friend anymore!!!!???? WHY DAD!?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess this movie should make me cry. I couldn't think of any that weren't supposed to but did. hmm
Anyway, the ending of Simon Birch, when the dirty, web-covered armadillo sits near Simon's headstone. Waterworks city. And then that song during the end credits? Ugh.


Okay, just thought of one...50 First Dates.


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 9, 2009)

The World's Fastest Indian - A great film about an old man(Anthony Hopkins) from New Zealand that had a life long dream of riding his old, but highly modified Indian Scout Motorcycle at the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah USA. After a life time of tinkering with his motorycycle he realizes he doesn't have much time left and while in his 60's crates his motorcycle up and boards a ship to America. With some adversity in his travels, and with the help of a few colorful charachters Old Burt makes it to the place he calls "holy ground".

I won't ruin the ending. But the film has a great mix of humor, warmth, adventure and heart pounding excitement. And the best part, is that it is a true story.

If you want to now more about the man, and how accurate the movie was - SPOILER ALERT!http://motorcyclemuseum.org/halloffame/hofbiopage.asp?id=381


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 9, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You know, this is really quite an emotional scene in the film, but the movie is action, so it's not really expected to cause such a response.
> 
> Nevertheless, this moment always, _always_ gets me.
> 
> ...




This. Exactly. Just the image of it makes me a little teary-eyed.

E.T. gets me every time... I bawl uncontrollably. 

And there are PLENTY of movies that are *supposed* to make me cry and do, quite successfully. But that's obviously not the point of this thread, as pointed out several times... LOL!


----------



## frankman (Feb 9, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Shaun of the Dead, at the very end where Shaun and Zombie-Ed are playing video games and the credits come up and Queen's "You're My Best Friend" comes on.
> 
> 
> TOP THAT.



Okay. I'll top that: I've never seen that scene in focus because by then everything gets blurry because of the salty-wet mess the "suicide (You do it, I'd probaly muck it up..)" scene left my eyes in.

So there.:bow:


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, there have been so many;
The little mermaid, when her father destroyed all the human stuff she was collecting..
The Truman Show
I Am Legend, when will smith had to kill his dog 
Titanic( I can admit it now)
The Passion of Darkly Noon which is an inde film starring Brendan Frasier
The end part of The Crucible where john procter refused to give up his name
I could go on and on, but I sound like a cry baby already.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2009)

frankman said:


> Okay. I'll top that: I've never seen that scene in focus because by then everything gets blurry because of the salty-wet mess the "suicide (You do it, I'd probaly muck it up..)" scene left my eyes in.
> 
> So there.:bow:


Yes, well. The dork force is obviously strong within us.


----------



## frankman (Feb 11, 2009)

So I was working on a Simon Peg pun, but it wasn't working out. :doh:

Perhaps we just need some zombies in a movie to really emotionally connect. I know quite a few movies that would have been better on every level if they had included some walking dead.

(We should write a petition, demanding zombies in Gigli for instance.)


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, seeing how I'm watching it right now and it did it to me... AGAIN

Man On Fire, when Dakota Fanning's character runs up to Denzel Washington's at the end of the movie, and they have that hearth felt little moment, especially with the I love you, and you love me line, I get teary eyed and chocked up. It really is a moving scene I guess, but yea, I feel this shouldn't make me cry, but it does.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 14, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, seeing how I'm watching it right now and it did it to me... AGAIN
> 
> Man On Fire, when Dakota Fanning's character runs up to Denzel Washington's at the end of the movie, and they have that hearth felt little moment, especially with the I love you, and you love me line, I get teary eyed and chocked up. It really is a moving scene I guess, but yea, I feel this shouldn't make me cry, but it does.



a;lsdfkasdf;kjlasf that movie is SO sad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2009)

I saw Miss Congeniality again a couple of weeks ago....I cried on the part where they gave her the congeniality award. It's a comedy.......:doh:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 14, 2009)

Six Sense-one of the last scenes where the kid is explaining to his mother that he "sees dead people" and talks about his grandmother. I am a cornball anyway. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Six Sense-one of the last scenes where the kid is explaining to his mother that he "sees dead people" and talks about his grandmother. I am a cornball anyway. :wubu:




Oh I cried my head off on that one too.....even after seeing the movie about four times.

"Grandma says the answer to her question is everyday. What did you ask her?"

"I asked her if I make her proud..."

Awwww gawd who doesn't bawl over that?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh I cried my head off on that one too.....even after seeing the movie about four times.
> 
> "Grandma says the answer to her question is everyday. What did you ask her?"
> 
> ...



I am so glad to see I am not the only one. My friends still laugh about it. It's only been about 9 yrs.


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 14, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Okay, I HAVE to interject here..... is ANYONE actually reading the name of the thread title.
> 
> 
> Movies that *SHOULDN'T *make you cry, but do.




Agreed! These types of film don't belong in this thread! 

If one of the main characters die...
If the underdogs win...
If the girl gets the boy after the mean clique tries to sabotage their love...
If the lovers are from opposite sides of the tracks and one of their parents drinks too much...
If the main character is about to cry or does cry...
If the film is made by Merchant/Ivory...
If Marisa Tomei wins an Oscar for My Cousin Vinny...
If the movie is named Old Yeller or The Yearling...
If the death scene is in slo-mo or a character takes more than a few seconds to die...
If the title is described as a "love story that has no boundries" or something akin to that...
If the cartoon animal or "real" animal gets lost or loses his/her family in a forest fire and then has to make their way in the big city only to find the family or lost relatives in the end...
If the main character is physically or mentally challenged... 

...you are supposed to cry!


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha! Yes! Merchant-Ivory. Slo-mo death though? A very dicey proposition. It is funny or awkward nearly as often as it is genuinely tragic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Agreed! These types of film don't belong in this thread!
> 
> If one of the main characters die...
> If the underdogs win...
> ...



I'm going to ignore this post...........neener neener neener


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 15, 2009)

I watched Journey to the Center of the Earth today....


Cried like a baby when they found Maxx

Stupid movie


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 15, 2009)

Woody Allen's "Manhattan,"

at the very end when he realizes Mariel Hemingway has (ironically) outgrown him. It makes me so happy and so sad that I tear up a little.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was thinking about this at work the other day. We were talking about movies that make us cry and this one popped into my head. 

In the movie _Serenity_ right after Wash has his, "I am a leaf on the wind - watch how I soar." moment...he dies. OMG I cried like a teenage girl whose boyfriend just broke up with her for her best friend.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I was thinking about this at work the other day. We were talking about movies that make us cry and this one popped into my head.
> 
> In the movie _Serenity_ right after Wash has his, "I am a leaf on the wind - watch how I soar." moment...he dies. OMG I cried like a teenage girl whose boyfriend just broke up with her for her best friend.


There were two people who yelled out a Darth Vader-esque "NOOOOOOOOO!!!!" when Wash got killed. Whedon has a talent for killing off popular main characters in his shows, usually with very little pretense and not bothering to bring them back.

This at least opens things up for a Zoe-Mal-Inara triangle


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone who did not cry when Wash died has a heart of stone. Or blocked tear ducts.


----------



## rachael (Feb 26, 2009)

for me it's "knocked up" for some reason, that movie makes me cry from beginning to end...weird.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 2, 2009)

hotel for dogs. 

i seriously sobbed the entire way through. like, nervous breakdown crazy person crying. i don't know if it was the movie or the fact that i was going through a rough break up or that i really missed my dog who lives in ohio with my mom or that i was pissed off at all of my friends and went to go see it alone on a friday night.. haha. sometimes i am so cool i don't know how i stand myself!


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I took my lil munchkin to see that movie a few weeks ago and yeah...I had to hold back a few....


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Planes, Trains And Automobiles, particularly the last scene in the movie when Steve Martin brings John Candy home for holiday dinner.



Yes!

And also _Uncle Buck_

I like John Candy. He died too early. What a wonderful actor.

I also cry at _The Brown Bunny_. Probably becuase I am the only other person in the world, besides Vincent Gallo, who likes it.

Oh, and _End of the Century_. Joey died, Dee Dee died... and then a year after the movie came out, Johnny too was dead. Sad.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2009)

I cried during the early parts of _Donnie Darko_ tonight. I can't watch anymore now.
There was something that made me cry about it. And it shouldn't really.


----------

